

Killing your startup with software development - kbouw
https://medium.com/@notiontheory/killing-your-startup-with-software-development-9d718f56bb67

======
charford
Tom Ford != Henry Ford.

There's a quote in the article from 'Tom Ford', but it's actually from Henry
Ford.

"If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses."

Source:
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Henry_Ford#.22If_I.E2.80.9...](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Henry_Ford#.22If_I.E2.80.99d_asked_people_what_they_wanted.2C_they_would_have_asked_for_a_better_horse.22)

~~~
abrugsch
Except it's not even Henry Ford. Prior to 2000 it was never attributed to
Ford. (from your link: "There is no evidence that Ford ever said this. It only
began being attributed to Ford in the early 2000s. Earlier versions of the
quote have nothing to do with Ford.[1]")

[1] - [http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/07/28/ford-faster-
horse](http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/07/28/ford-faster-horse) also [2] -
[http://blogs.hbr.org/2011/08/henry-ford-never-said-the-
fast/](http://blogs.hbr.org/2011/08/henry-ford-never-said-the-fast/)

